# Need advice on a used tank with cracks in top and bottom frame



## CoryKat (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi!

I was thinking of buying a used tank that's 36lx18wx20h. The tank is $50. It's an older tank with thicker glass. Not sure what the exact thickness is but it's thicker than the other tanks I have which are 1/4" thick.

The seller filled it with water before we went over to check it out. It was sitting full of water for over an hour and a half. We didn't see any leaks of any kind. I did notice a crack in the bottom frame and a crack in the top frame. The crack on the bottom is near a corner. I noticed a little blob of silicone showing near that crack. I'm thinking the cracks are possibly from someone taking the frame off for a reseal?

Anyway, I was just wondering:
1. Is an hour and a half long enough to check the tank for water leaks?
2. On a tank this size, is the frame cosmetic or does it provide structural bracing?
3. If it's structural, is it worth repairing with acrylic Weld-Bond and a patch on the frame or getting a replacement? I can probably get my hands on some longer pieces of acrylic to create a nicer looking cover for this trim and bond it for more structural support. 

We've been shopping around for a tank this depth for awhile and the price is really good. I'm pretty handy and like DIY solutions so repairs wouldn't be a big deal.

Any advice would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The tank is probably fine but the price is too high for a tank in that condition. It seems to be about the price of a new one.


----------



## CoryKat (Apr 8, 2011)

BillD said:


> The tank is probably fine but the price is too high for a tank in that condition. It seems to be about the price of a new one.


Thanks for the advice! We found some other issues with it so we decided not to take it.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

good go. Used tanks should be about $1 per gallon if it is higher than it better come with some pretty nifty stuff


----------



## CoryKat (Apr 8, 2011)

J-P said:


> good go. Used tanks should be about $1 per gallon if it is higher than it better come with some pretty nifty stuff


Thanks. I dodged a bullet on that one. Only problem is I have a severe case of MTS and need a fix pretty soon!


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Have you tried assasin snails?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

george said:


> Have you tried assasin snails?


Multiple Tank Syndrome. Not Malaysian Trumpet Snails.


----------



## CoryKat (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, I do have both. I guess I have a double dose of MTS


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

I wouldn't buy a cracked or leaking tank myself, especially not at that price. Plenty of tanks like that for free on kijiji and on the garbage curb. It is best to be patient when looking for a deal on a tank and there are plenty out there!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

J-P said:


> good go. Used tanks should be about $1 per gallon if it is higher than it better come with some pretty nifty stuff


This tank is a 56gal - 36 x 18 x 20 = 12960 / 231 = 56.10US gal so it comes out to be .89 cent/gal lol



Carlito said:


> I wouldn't buy a cracked or leaking tank myself, especially not at that price. Plenty of tanks like that for free on kijiji and on the garbage curb. It is best to be patient when looking for a deal on a tank and there are plenty out there!


The tank is not cracked just the trim and also holds water for 1.5 hours as stated in the OP lol
These old thick glass tank do not need the trims. It is only for cosmetic but yeah it is over price for that condition.


----------

